# SSH Tunnel



## Software Info (Oct 17, 2022)

Hi All,
I am trying to figure out how to create an SSH Tunnel for a particular scenario. I have a reverse proxy in front of a web application I have. The web app runs on port 8080. I would like to create an ssh tunnel between the reverse proxy and the web app box such that when someone tries to access the web app through the reverse proxy, the data goes through the ssh tunnel. Also, is there a way to make sure that this tunnel auto creates when the reverse proxy is rebooted? I would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## im (Oct 17, 2022)

autossh()  is a tool for automated creation of SSH links with autoreconnect.
I did not used it, ask google for additional information and examples.

SSH tunnel on reverse proxy may be like this:
ssh -L 8080:webappip:8080 user@webapphost
It will forward over SSH tunnel all connections to "localhost:8080 on proxy" to "webappip:8080 on webapp host".


----------

